# '99 Beetle How do I change from military time to regular?



## jpariera (Feb 21, 2007)

I just got a new beetle and am starting to figure it all out, but for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to change the clock from military time to standard time AND how to I change the temperature from Celius to Fahrenheit???
Thanks for your help!


----------



## worbc (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: '99 Beetle How do I change from military time to regular? (jpariera)*

Push and hold down both of the buttons (left and right of both the time and temp displays), without the key inserted to change the time and with the key inserted and motor running to change the temp.


----------



## jpariera (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: '99 Beetle How do I change from military time to regular? (worbc)*

Well, that's kind of a tricky way to do it! I'll give it a shot. Thanks for your help!


----------

